# New person and all that.



## Mondestrunken (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey everyone, new here, naturally. My name is Dehlia and I'm a 26 year old ladyfolk from Denver. I'm finishing up a BA in creative writing at the moment and just trying to connect with various writing communities. One of my major reasons for this is that I have a lot of insecurity about submitting my work and always feeling like it's "not ready" when I know I should be diving in and getting my stuff out there. So, hopefully posting here will help!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I am quite new here myself, but I haven't found a friendlier group on the internet.


----------



## Mondestrunken (Jan 12, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am quite new here myself, but I haven't found a friendlier group on the internet.



Thanks for the welcome, and that's good to know!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the WF community!  The first one is hardest.   Like anything else, it gets easier the more you do it.

We're a diverse lot, so you're sure to find commonality with some of us.

Once you've made ten meaningful posts, you'll be able to share your work in the creative areas and you'll get the keys to your profile (avatar, sig, etc.).  You'll also gain access to our Workshop areas which are not visible to search engines. Therefore, you retain first rights to what you post there.  As I type this, you're over halfway there.

Keep on keeping on... and, once again, welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Dehlia. Sorry about the Broncos, maybe next year 

As AstroAnnie said once you get your ten posts you will be able the post your own works as well as choose an avatar and signature. Just make sure the posts aren't in the word games or procrastination central because they don't count as posts (though they are a lot of fun).

Also if you need help with with your writing we have mentors here that are more than happy to reach out to you. You'll see them throughout all over the forum 

So get involved and explore. Welcome to the forums


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 12, 2015)

AARRRGGGHHHH!!! Those nasty insecurities ! Don't you hate them? Welcome Dehlia to WF. Everyone who writes suffers form this problem, and if you are passionate and serious about your work, we can help you gain the confidence you need to overcome most of those jitters. You can post your work in the workshop thread and get some wonderful feedback and suggestions. Once you feel more confident, you can enter a writing challenge --that will build your self esteem! Jump on in and get started. If I can assist you, please let me know, I will be happy to help. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Gumby (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Dehlia.  Once you get your feet wet, you'll be fine. Try reading and commenting on others work for a while, get a feel for the place. You'll soon find your niche.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, 'diving in' is the right way to go about it. That's what I did when I joined over four years ago. It's like exposure therapy 

I'll be happy to check your work out, if I see it. Oh, I'm Bruno, but everyone calls me Ice. (That's not true.) 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LeeC (Jan 12, 2015)

Howdy Dehlia and welcome. I haven't been out Denver way in over half a century. Even then, south through Castle Rock, there was sprawl down to the Springs, and only Ft. Carson limiting such on down to Pueblo. Sometimes wonder what it's like now. 



Mondestrunken said:


> One of my major reasons for this is that I have a lot of insecurity about submitting my work and always feeling like it's "not ready" when I know I should be diving in and getting my stuff out there. So, hopefully posting here will help!



Just maybe that will serve you better than thinking it's brilliant, like I did before I got into the swing of things. There's enough variety of opinions and talent here that you should have plenty of comments to help. Effort is what counts, beginning with formatting, and reciprocity garners a wealth ;-) Actually, I think I've learned at least as much in critiquing other's works, albeit clumsily. 

Keep in mind that all comments won't be to your liking. Those I didn't like I set aside till I could decide if there was any value. Of course the overriding idea is to help each other with our creative efforts, and even tough love comments have inherent value, sometimes more so. If you don't feel some comment is personally respectful though, all you need do is let staff know. 

I hope you find our little community a rewarding experience


----------



## Mondestrunken (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the welcomes and advice! I'll definitely keep all that in mind


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 7244


----------

